# pb avec mail comment separer mes 2 comptes?



## Gogofree (27 Mai 2007)

Voila ca fait 1h que je galere dessus sur le logiciel mail et meme dans l'aide ou la recherche sur le forum j'arrive pas à trouver.

J'ai configuré 2 adresse mails donc 2 comptes sur le logiciel mail.

Les mails arrivent dans boite de reception.
Apres je fais cration de boite aux lettre ca me fait 2 repertoires en dessous de boite de reception mais j'arrive pas a trouver comment associer un compte a un repertoire :mouais:

Je suis sur que la reponse est facile désolé de vous posé la question mais la je vois pas


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mai 2007)

Gogofree a dit:


> Voila ca fait 1h que je galere dessus sur le logiciel mail et meme dans l'aide ou la recherche sur le forum j'arrive pas à trouver.
> 
> J'ai configuré 2 adresse mails donc 2 comptes sur le logiciel mail.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, il y a peut être des méthodes plus simples, mais moi je fais ça avec des règles. ça se passe dans les préférences de Mail.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2007)

Gogofree a dit:


> Apres je fais cration de boite aux lettre ca me fait 2 repertoires en dessous de boite de reception mais j'arrive pas a trouver comment associer un compte a un repertoire :mouais:
> 
> Je suis sur que la reponse est facile d&#233;sol&#233; de vous pos&#233; la question mais la je vois pas


soyons clairs 
tu cherches &#224; mettre tous les messages  adress&#233;s &#224;  gogofree1 dans une bal gogofree1
et tous les mais adress&#233;s &#224; gogofree2 dans une bal gogofree2
(en dehors de reception bien entendu , puisqu'ils ont d&#233;j&#224; chacun leur BAL de reception)?

deux methodes
1- automatique comme indiqu&#233; par Mlroux
(en instaurant une regle de classement)

2- A la main
tu vas dans la bal de reception
tu selectionnes les mails
et
2 a)  tu les glisses vers la BAL que tu veux
voil&#224;  
ou
2b) tu peux aussi apr&#232;s selection des mails choisir  la boite de destination via le menu _message /placer dans _ 

tu peux bien entendu &#233;tendre et affiner le principe par type de mail ( perso boulot , blague , important , &#224; renvoyer etc)
ou par expediteur  ou tout autre critere , aussi bien pour reception qu'envoy&#233;s
et ce aussi bien &#224; la main qu'automatiquement 
et dans autant de BAL persos que tu veux


----------



## Gogofree (28 Mai 2007)

oui merci je savais pas qu'il fallait etablir une regle ca marche


----------

